# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben Jotien 66 jaar

## jotien

Na het slikken van ongeveer 10 maanden Orgemetril werd mijn haar bovenop mijn hoofd steeds dunner en het valt uit.
Ook heb ik haar- huidpijn bovenop mijn hoofd, ziet ook een beetje rood. Van de huisarts het advies 3x daags vitamine B complex, heb een shampoo op kruidenbasis, voorzichtig met kammen. Ben pas 2 maanden bezig maar de pijn blijft en er valt ook nog wel meer haar uit dan normaal. Wie heeft er ervaring?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Jotien, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je zou een bericht kunnen plaatsen bij de rubriek Haar. Dan kunnen andere forumleden reageren. Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

